# Help Finding Local People or Shops with Vag-com



## KZAudi (May 26, 2019)

Anyone who could help would be greatly appreciated is there a list of people or shops in the SLC, UT area that have Vag-Com I just did a manual swap in my B6 A4 and need my ECM, ABS Module, and Cluster reprogrammed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lvkeith (Jun 7, 2019)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-info-requested-in-the-thread#/topics/4991419


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

